# 5 month old cough no fever



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello. My babe has had a very scary cough for four days now, but no fever and he isn't acting sick. The day he started coughing he was also drooling, and when he inhaled he did aspirate the drool and then choked until I turned him upside down and performed the baby heimlich. Then he spit up huge and was listless for about ten minutes. It was the most terrifying moment of my life and happened once again Saturday, the day after the first incident. That time I did not have to do the heimlich, just tipping him upside down worked and he only spit up a little. He seems to have gotten this coughing/breathing down now, thank god, but the cough has gotten "wet" sounding and is occuring more often. When I listen to his breathing by placing my ear on his chest I don't hear any crackling or wheezing and he does not seem uncomfortable and has no fever.

I have a cold, and we EBF. Is it possible that this is how his body is reacting to the cold? When would you take your babe to the hospital? I keep reading that we cannot use honey until he is a year old and do not want to give him any medication. I do not think he is seriously ill because of his activity level and lack of fever, sweats or fussiness but am so worried that if I do not get him to the doctor he could get worse fast.


----------



## Beltane (Jul 20, 2006)

My dd had the exact same cold at five months (last month) that you are describing. My mother (a nurse) said not to fool around with any kind of cough at this age since it can get into their lungs. When we took dd in she ended up having bronchitis and an ear infection! I was shocked to hear she had a slight ear infection! We also EBF and the doctor told us that she would get over her cold/cough/ear infection sooner than a baby that was not EBF. She got a low dose of amoxicillin that she took twice a day for a week. Hope your little one feels better soon!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I would go into the doctor or urgent care.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

My baby started teething at three months and he would occasionally cough when he had a lot of saliva. However your baby's case does sound differnt, I would seek a medical opinion.


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

Took him to the doctor today. They tested him for RSV, pneumonia, flu and who knows what else, guess the doc thought he had RSV. We even had to do x-rays which DS did not like... Nothing. So, the cough sounds scary and the bill will be high, but baby is ok.


----------



## Beltane (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm glad your little one will be okay! That's quite a bit of doctor work there - my goodness! We don't have insurance either, but take comfort in knowing that you did the right thing for your baby.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

That's great news!


----------

